# Kitten too mellow, not bothered by timeout



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

In an attempt to teach him not to jump on counters (this isn't really a thread on weather it's possible to train them not to climb, I know he's a cat) I scruff him while supporting him the whole time, and carry him to my bedroom and close the door. After 15 minutes there's no fussing, no meowing, no nothing. I go in to get him and he's just lying quietly at the door, then follows me out.

It is kind of nice that when I let him out he follows me and jumps in my lap. But then in 1 minute leaves my lap and is back to the counter.

How's a timeout suppose to work if it doesn't bother him?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Timeouts won't work with the counter problem - I don't think they know what they're doing wrong in that case. I use timeouts when the girls are getting too rough with each other or behaving in a way that they just need to CHILL OUT. Not _so much_ as a punishment, more for them to calm the heck down.

Than again, that's just my experience. 

Your mileage may vary. :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

hal1 said:


> How's a timeout suppose to work if it doesn't bother him?


Well, anything that did bother him would be a form of punishment or negative reinforcement, and I think you'll find negative reinforcement is not the best type of "training" in the first place.

I've only used a timeout twice (both times with Abby!) and it's been to settle her down when she gets too wound up. That doesn't happen often and, when it does, I normally try to play with her so she can release her energy. But, when that's not possible, a 10-minute timeout in a darkened room tends to calm her down. Other than that, I don't bother with timeouts (or spray bottles, etc.). 

For counters, I find the best way is to just remove all attractions. So, I keep my counters clear. The girls go up maybe once or twice a month, but they don't stay long since there's nothing of interest to be found.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Timeouts won't work with the counter problem - I don't think they know what they're doing wrong in that case. I use timeouts when the girls are getting too rough with each other or behaving in a way that they just need to CHILL OUT. Not _so much_ as a punishment, more for them to calm the heck down.


LOL! I read your post after submitting mine. I see we think alike!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I tried with the counters..eventually I just gave up and invested in bulk amounts of clorox wipes. I just keep anything interesting off the counters and wipe them down constantly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Even if you train him to stay off the counters when you're home, he'll probably throw parties on them when you're not there. :grin:

I tried the spray bottle on the twinz. Cali would close her eyes, brace herself for the spray, then continue on. 

Bratz. All of them.

Susan! Great minds.... :grin:


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll stop worrying about it, as he is easily distracted by his toys.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Didn't someone here say wipe the counter with vinegar, that cats hate the smell and can then be taught to stay off.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Didn't someone here say wipe the counter with vinegar, that cats hate the smell and can then be taught to stay off.


Wish someone had told Sherbert this when he was young. Only cat I know that liked sauerkraut...

keeping my cats off a counter is like keeping my dog off the bed, seconds before I walk in I hear a thump, I look in and they are all on their beds but the spot is still warm...


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

If your kitty hates loud noise, put some empty cans on the edge of the counter, so that whenever he jumps on, he knock over some cans which make loud noise. Try to see if you kitty hates orange or lemon/lime peels. If so, put some on the counter (fresh ones for the strongest smell). 

You can also try putting aluminm foil on counter top. Cats don't like that feeling to their paws. Or better yet, put double sided adhesive tapes on the counter. 

The point is not to punish or distract your cat for jumping on. It only teaches him to do it when you are away. Try to convince him counter top is an aweful place that he doesn't want to get close. So find things your cats dislike most and put it on counter, and don't leave anything attempting (like leftover food).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know about your little guy but with mine... it seems like the bigger deal I make out of something, the MORE determined they are to do it. They are allowed up on the counter but as i don't keep anything great up there and it's no big deal they don't seem to care to be up there unless I'm in there and they think there is something to see.

The only time I forbid the kitten on the counter is when I'm cooking because he's a thief. If I turn my back for a split second to get something out of the fridge or a tool out of the drawer he's running off with some ingredient. So, if he jumps up while I"m cooking I keep putting him on the floor and telling him no.

MowMow doesn't wander the counters. He has one spot that he jumps up to watch what I'm doing (and wait to be fed) and it's HIS spot. I've never taught him that, he just learned from me shoving him out of my way and telling him to go sit down that his spot was really the only peaceful place to be.  I've noticed the kitten sitting in the same spot on the opposite side of the counter a few times and I think that will be turned into HIS spot and we'll start working on sending him there if he wants to stay and watch.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We gave up on discouraging counter-surfing long, long ago. I know I'm a gigantic softie, but really . . . we've taken them prisoner in our homes. Isn't it a small price to pay to let them roam where they want to within the house? Just keep those Clorox Wipes handy and everyone's good.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

It might depend on living style but at least to my family, jumping on kitchen counter is an absolute NO. We spoil our cats but there are two rules that they should never allowed to even think of breaking: No peeping outside entrance door and no jumping on kitchen counter. 

Our kitchen counters are connected to the stove and they are almost the same color. While maybe western cooking style doesn't do the same, but we sometimes have "slow cooking", i.e., the pot will be boiling on the stove for hours. If my cats don't know better and one day they decide to jump on the stove in stead of kitchen counter, then they may get themsleves hurt badly. (Actually my Metoo did that once -- trying to jump on stove, and wow, I guess she never knows I can be so mad at her ) And sometimes we move the just cooked pot on the kitchen counter to cool down, so similar thing may happen. 

So for anyone who has similar kitchen setup and cooking style like our household, I strongly encourage you to train your cats not jump on the kitchen counter. Don't give in. It's for the cats good, and they need to learn who is the boss and where the lines are firmly drawn


----------

